# When will they learn...



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

That you can't eat wicker or other things found in the garage?? At 4:45 this morning I woke up to the sound of Penny gagging and getting ready to throw up - she almost made it outside before she threw up parts of the wicker patio furniture that she chewed up in the garage. I got that cleaned up and back to bed and then at 5:30 I was up again running for the door trying to get Cash out before he throws up but he didn't make it outside either! He clearly ate part of the same patio furniture. Little stinkers I don't think that they will ever learn! They both popped out of bed this morning and have been running around as usual. There's nothing I like more than cleaning up after dogs in the middle of the night, good thing they are cute and cuddly


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi CC,
I'm not sure the ever do... our Weimy got into stuff that would ALWAYS make her sick, but she would do it anyway, and now 
Pearl... poor Pearl, she is laying her flat out on the floor, because she got into the puppy's food can, and had her way with it ( she always seems to find something to get into when we are gone) and now, she can barley move. But if I offered her something to eat right how... she would not hesitate. 
I guess it is a dogs nature to live for the moment. If it is there... it must be meant for them...right!
I know... waking up to the sound of retching, and thinking NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO not on my.....
Oh Well, it comes with being a mom... 

PS I have this awesome spray cleaner " BlueMagic" found it online, no tax and shipped for free... 
Carpet Stain& Spot lifter


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on BlueMagic, I'll have to look into that. I'm getting ready to get new carpet, this carpet has been through four dogs and last year my 16 year old guy was having trouble making it outside to go potty. Now that I'm confident that Penny is 100% potty trained, it's time! I just need to decide what's the best color, what I have now is way too light of a color with two dogs running around on it.


----------

